# Ouyi



## James

Interesting. I may order one. Come with fortune cookie


----------



## Shangas

I came across watches like these while I was still hunting for watches. Are they any good? I'm not sure why, but I'm not as interested in skeleton watches as I thought I would be. With me, the purpose of a watch is to tell time, and to wind up and play with, not to get hypnotised with!


----------



## James

Oh I wanna be hypnotized 

Saves me opening the piece to look inside. Actually not into skeleton pieces really. This one looks so good from the front though it caught my eye, looks well done. Dunno if they are any good but the works look not bad at all and it has blued hands, well blue hands


----------



## Shangas

I generally distrust the accuracy of timepieces without minute-markings. I'm not sure I'd buy it...looks pretty, though.


----------



## blackandgolduk

Shangas said:


> I generally distrust the accuracy of timepieces without minute-markings. I'm not sure I'd buy it...looks pretty, though.


Do you mean you don't like telling the time from one or that you actually doubt the accuracy of the movement? The addition of minute markings makes no difference to the accuracy of the actual movement.


----------



## Shangas

I tried to reply earlier, but had no luck.

What I mean, is that with minute-by-minute markings on a watchface, you can tell exactly what the time is, and you can tell if the watch is out-of-time if/when you check it with another timepiece (for example, I syncronise all my watches with the clock on my computer).

With faces without minute-by-minute markings, there's no way to precisely tell if your watch is keeping time. I'm sure some people would contest this...*shrugs*. Also, I find watches marked with individual minute-markings easier to read.


----------



## Mikrolisk

If they are good?

Well, they will tell you the time, most time hardly to read(!) as most of the skeletton watches. This is a modern swiss(?) movement, fully machine made only for the purpose to look good.

My two cents...

Andreas


----------



## James

Well ordered one just now. Can't wait for my fortune cookie :lol:


----------



## Chascomm

Mikrolisk said:


> This is a modern swiss(?) movement, fully machine made only for the purpose to look good.


Not Swiss. This is a Hangzhou 9000 series, copied from an earlier version of the famous ETA-Unitas.


----------



## Shangas

I suppose it's an alright watch, but I'm not sure I'd buy it.

How many jewels does it have?


----------



## Mikrolisk

A quick count makes 17 jewels.

Andreas


----------



## James

Getting dark out, thought a pic from the back would be neat, see through watches who'd thunk it. fully wound can ya tell


----------



## James

Also comes in gilt, very nice. My initial impressions of the movement its self is way above average for a chinese movement

from the movement manufacturer

/http://hangzhouwatch.com/product_view.asp?id=60


----------



## James

Alrighty now I am slightly impressed comparing this to my vintage pieces. About 48 hours reserve I think I just know it was in the evening a couple days ago. Time keeping pretty much bang on. The morning after i first wound it i set it in its lil pouch on my pants for the morning, pouch same color as pants, black. Wing my pants off the chair in the morning it clunks on the floor slides over to the wall and hits the baseboard. thinks well that's the end of that bugger. No affect on it sounds the same all positions and time keeping still on. It rode in my pocket for a couple days, went mountain biking in the forest, yea impressed.

I just ordered this one with the gold movement couple bucks more.............................one pic same movement from a wrist piece


----------



## blackandgolduk

Sounds like a tough piece, James, but I thought you were sticking to vintage these days?

Your 710 will go mad... :lol:


----------



## James

blackandgolduk said:


> Sounds like a tough piece, James, but I thought you were sticking to vintage these days?
> 
> Your 710 will go mad... :lol:


lol yep, was just a shitty weekend mood the past weekend, I'm over it


----------



## blackandgolduk

James said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a tough piece, James, but I thought you were sticking to vintage these days?
> 
> Your 710 will go mad... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> lol yep, was just a shitty weekend mood the past weekend, I'm over it
Click to expand...

Good lad


----------



## Boxbrownie

I love the look of that (as I said before) reaally very pretty although it has been skelatized? so well it looks like half the works is missing :lol:

Can you give us an idea of cost James?


----------



## James

In the range of $45 to $52 plus shipping. And it has power reserve indicator down to the last breath of life 

I actually have 3 more coming plus a gold one gold case, only thing the gold one good to look at but don't rub the case too hard that stuff is toxic waste lol, gifts locally and one for my dad I know he would like it, the mechanics of it.


----------



## James

Thought I would follow up with a little update on these.

So now I have the silver version, have the gold version and an extra silver version for a gift. As suspected the gold case will scratch easily but the movement is so nice, wish they would put the gold movement in the silver case! Hoops are so so.

All functions very smooth, kept 2 running all the time. Time keeping pretty accurate. This movement deserves to be in a better case by all means.

Actually happy with these additions to my pocket watch collection they feel extremely solid


----------



## johnboy24

Hi James.

Just found this post.

Where can I get one/some of these?

Thanks for your time.

John


----------

